# Chevy Cruze Fiberglass Subwoofer Boxes/Enclosures



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

*Fiberglass subwoofer enclosures are finally here!*​
After a long delay, we are ready to start taking orders on fiberglass enclosures. These are built solid as a rock out of thick fiberglass by hand here in the USA. Nope, this isn't some Chinese crap. This is quality American craftsmanship, with great attention to detail, precision routing, and pride in workmanship. 

*Specifications: *
Internal Volume: ~0.7 cubic feet
Maximum mounting depth: 6-3/4"
Subwoofer diameter: 8"-12"

*NOTE: THIS DOES NOT FIT IN THE CRUZE DIESEL.*

Each enclosure can be routed to the specifications of your subwoofer's cutout diameter.

Enclosures come in two finishes; either carpeted to match the trunk of your Cruze as shown in this 10" enclosure:







, 

Or painted as shown in this 12" enclosure:

















*Pricing:*
Carpeted: $225 + $30 shipping
Painted: $375 + $30 shipping

*How do I place an order?*
Send me a private message with the following information:
1. Subwoofer you intend to use
2. Carpeted or painted
3. E-mail address and phone number
4. Mailing address

*Disclaimer:*
Be advised, not all subwoofers sound good in 0.7 cubic feet of internal space regardless of what the manufacturers may claim. I'd be more than happy to model any subwoofer you'd like in this airspace to give you an idea of whether or not it will sound good free of charge. I can also recommend specific subwoofers if you don't already have one in mind. If you want to buy an enclosure with a sub already loaded, we can get brands like Rockford Fosgate, Kicker, Pioneer and others at wholesale prices. Just let me know and I can give you some options. 

*Refer to the first post in the following thread for any available deals on subwoofers:*
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...0-xtremerevolution-co-mobile-audio-parts.html

Please note that pricing can change at any time.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

That is awesome! Now I gotta get some money saved up and get one


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Andrei, if you keep these up, you can easily open up your own business and live off this...


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Beautiful. 

This might make me build another system. I loved the sound but hated the box taking up most of my trunk. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Andrei... that looks very nice.

Can i ask what kind of 12' SQ subs would fit the enclosure in terms of mounting depth and sounding good... ID, TC, Morel etc.?

Thanks
Hari


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Fantastic job! I may just invest in PAC adapter and add a sub soon.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I do like that you have chosen to use the term We are ready !
Good Luck to you Both . Sir.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

passionincar said:


> Andrei... that looks very nice.
> 
> Can i ask what kind of 12' SQ subs would fit the enclosure in terms of mounting depth and sounding good... ID, TC, Morel etc.?
> 
> ...


You'll be looking for a low Qts in the T/S parameters. Very low in fact. In 0.7 cubic feet, I'm talking down to low 0.3x range, and into the the 0.2x range. This will require high motor strength and low moving mass as well as a light suspension. 

Expect to spend a pretty penny and compromise some bottom end extension with a 12". Fiberglass fill may be required. The IDQ12 V3 would work here, but just barely. The IDQ12 V2 would be better. The IDQ10 V2 (not the V3) would be perfect. I happen to have one for sale.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Looks like IDQ would be the good and cheap solution, especially with the V2.

I saw the IDQ V2 specs with just one sub the output would be much lower than what i have now... is there any other SQ subs in market above 500 RMS which would work in that space or something like 2 enclosure left and right would be a option?

The IDQ10's which i have now is awesome but i miss the trunk space and with the family expanding i might jump on this soon.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

passionincar said:


> Looks like IDQ would be the good and cheap solution, especially with the V2.
> 
> I saw the IDQ V2 specs with just one sub the output would be much lower than what i have now... is there any other SQ subs in market above 500 RMS which would work in that space or something like 2 enclosure left and right would be a option?
> 
> The IDQ10's which i have now is awesome but i miss the trunk space and with the family expanding i might jump on this soon.


It's Hoffman's iron law. If you want bass,

Efficiency
Size
Extension

You're looking at going from 2.2 cubic feet and 798 square cm of cone area to 0.7 cubic feet and 480-560 square cm of cone area with a 12" and 330-39 square cm of cone area with a 10". Naturally, you're going to sacrifice output.

This enclosure only works on the driver's side.

The TC sounds Epic 10 may also work very well here. I'll have to model it to know for sure. The IDMax10 would work as well if the mounting depth clears. I'd have to check on that. If it would fit, it would be by far the best option for highest output in smallest amount of space.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Andrei... thanks for the parameters... i pretty much get the idea of how sub works in terms of power output & enclosure size.

Just looking to see if there is any other sq subs in market with more power which is worth the time and money for the upgrade.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Andrei, might I suggest a list of 4-5 suggestions for both a 12" and 10" sub added to the original post to give people an easy reference/shopping list?

Maybe do a two for each, one set for SPL subs[10 & 12], one set for SQ subs. Or am I correct for thinking that using an SPL sub in this enclosure would be beyond a waste of money?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Andrei, might I suggest a list of 4-5 suggestions for both a 12" and 10" sub added to the original post to give people an easy reference/shopping list?
> 
> Maybe do a two for each, one set for SPL subs[10 & 12], one set for SQ subs. Or am I correct for thinking that using an SPL sub in this enclosure would be beyond a waste of money?


The IDMax10 is the only SPL sub I know of that would be remotely suitable for this enclosure. I'll see what I can come up with though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Do you have some 8" suggestions? Its been a while since I had a sub and the last one I had (and loved) was the Alpine Type R.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The IDMax10 is the only SPL sub I know of that would be remotely suitable for this enclosure. I'll see what I can come up with though.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Andrei... To fit IDMax does the cu.ft increases or still at .7? 

just found out it will work from .6. (http://www.pimpmysound.com/downloads/idmax10v3d2.pdf)

Thanks
Hari


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Do you have some 8" suggestions? Its been a while since I had a sub and the last one I had (and loved) was the Alpine Type R.


Depends on your budget and listening preferences. The range of 8" subs that would work is pretty large. 



passionincar said:


> Andrei... To fit IDMax does the cu.ft increases or still at .7?
> 
> just found out it will work from .6. (http://www.pimpmysound.com/downloads/idmax10v3d2.pdf)
> 
> ...


The manufacturer says it will work in as little as 0.6 cubic feet but I personally would go as close to 0.9 as possible. I have that manual stored on my computer. The volume will remain at 0.7 cubic feet but it might go up a bit due to the larger mounting depth. Fiberglass fill will be added to make the box "sound" larger. You'll be happy with it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The manufacturer says it will work in as little as 0.6 cubic feet but I personally would go as close to 0.9 as possible. I have that manual stored on my computer. The volume will remain at 0.7 cubic feet but it might go up a bit due to the larger mounting depth. Fiberglass fill will be added to make the box "sound" larger. You'll be happy with it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Sounds good... Just wanted to make sure it will be more musical and not boomy.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

passionincar said:


> Sounds good... Just wanted to make sure it will be more musical and not boomy.


I wouldn't recommend something that would sound boomy. 

As it is, the IDMax10 sounds a bit too thick in the low end in the Cruze trunk. I think 0.7 cubic feet with some fiberglass will sound very, very nice.


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

JL10W3v3 would rock this enclosure but it's a pricey sub, $220-260ish price range. 
They only need .625 cubic feet are 150-500 watts, sounds good at low and high wattage. Only single voice coil option of 2 & 4. Oh and under 6" mounting depth. I know JL's are not everyone's 1st choice but I'm sure these will make tons of noise in that little box. My two cents. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahiru said:


> JL10W3v3 would rock this enclosure but it's a pricey sub, $220-260ish price range.
> They only need .625 cubic feet are 150-500 watts, sounds good at low and high wattage. Only single voice coil option of 2 & 4. Oh and under 6" mounting depth. I know JL's are not everyone's 1st choice but I'm sure these will make tons of noise in that little box. My two cents.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It works well in this box, I will give it that, but I want to be clear on why it's not my first choice. 

At $200 (amazon), it is very low on my list of recommended subs due to price. You pay a lot and get very little. The TC Sounds Epic 10 is not only a far more powerful sub, but is also a far better sounding sub. Compared to the JL10W3, it has:

- a much stronger motor (and visibly larger)
- a lower moving mass
- a higher peak handling capacity (re: higher mechanical excursion at 2" peak to peak)
- a significantly higher linear excursion (compare 14mm to 18.1mm)
- a cast aluminum frame instead a cheap stamped steel frame
- a shorting ring (re: better sound quality via lower distortion)
- higher efficiency at the same impedance (due to the much stronger motor and lower moving mass)

All this, and it costs $12 less to boot. The JL 10W3 isn't even in the same league as the TC Epic 10. 

That's what you trade when you go with a big brand name like JL Audio, and that's why nobody here has ever seen me recommend them. They are not bad subs so to speak, but they are a horrible _value_. In the years I've spent in car audio, I've never seen an exception to that statement. I'd love to say there's something special about them, but there isn't. They plaster marketing jargon all over the site. "Patent this, patent that, we are the greatest." They are simply the most heavily marketed. There is always something that sounds better, hits harder, is built better, and is cheaper for the same price. 

Now that's a comparison at the $200 price point. Move into the $220-$260 price point and you have the following subs to contend with:

The HiVi SP10 (check out that motor. 2x the weight of the JL)
The Madisound Speaker Store 

The Peerless XXLS (*amazingly *low moving mass and a pure SQ sub)
The Madisound Speaker Store

The Seas L26RO4Y (Very strong motor, low moving mass, great excursion, and VERY low Qts. 2x the weight of the JL)
The Madisound Speaker Store

When I look at these options, the only reason I'd buy the JL 10W3 is if I needed the brand name label on the cone to show off to my friends because they've never heard of HiVi or Seas or Peerless or TC Sounds before. Comparing these 3 subs and the TC sub to the JL 10W3 is like comparing a Cruze to an Aveo with a $30k price tag.


----------



## billseast (Feb 5, 2013)

We have on box that is built to hold a 10". Its the first of the Cruze fiberglass sub boxes. The box is used in the picture that you see in the first post of this thread. We will sale this on off quick for $200 shipped.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Great Job! Will save up for one! M
ike


----------



## RonC (Aug 3, 2013)

hi

tell me if i'm wrong, but is it possible that with a well adapt to the enclosure 12" sub you will end up with a more sensitive sub that will work more easily at lower frequency ? 

on one side you have a cone with more surface but who is heavier and not to forget the inner volume of the enclosure 0.7....... or 10" is the sweet spot
i'm very interested by the enclosure, just not sure what to put in it

And Xtrem you have a PM........for a while now ;-))


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RonC said:


> hi
> 
> tell me if i'm wrong, but is it possible that with a well adapt to the enclosure 12" sub you will end up with a more sensitive sub that will work more easily at lower frequency ?
> 
> ...


I may have missed your PM. I get several each day. 

I would recommend a 10" sub. A 12" us a bit too large for this enclosure and volume. It will be difficult to find a 12" sub that actually sounds good in that small of an airspace.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## RonC (Aug 3, 2013)

No problem i can easily imagine the volume of all you have to answer.......
What would be the ideal 10" (or 8" ?) to match your enclosure having SQ in mind ?
Maybe having a small list of sub in 3 price range that would be best suite for you enclosure would help.

I'm very curions to have the shipping price for the enclosure alone and for enclosure + a sub in place


----------



## RonC (Aug 3, 2013)

i just find a used sub, Focal P25DB and a JL mono amp
my only concern is that can this sub work good in 0.7 cubic feet ?
I heard it before but in a bigger enclosure
http://www.focal.com/fr/expert/281-sub-p-25-db-3544052750126.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RonC said:


> i just find a used sub, Focal P25DB and a JL mono amp
> my only concern is that can this sub work good in 0.7 cubic feet ?
> I heard it before but in a bigger enclosure
> http://www.focal.com/fr/expert/281-sub-p-25-db-3544052750126.html


The volume would work well, especially with the corner loading you will get.


----------



## RonC (Aug 3, 2013)

Big thanks Xtrem, i'll try to meet the guy and buy the sub and the amp.....after it will be time for the fiberglass enclosure ;-))


----------



## RonC (Aug 3, 2013)

ok, since Fridays night i'm now the happy owner of second hand Focal P25DB sub , a JL audio XD 300.1 amp, and a crappy generic sub enclosure

XtremR i just send you a PM with my info


----------



## fiberglassing (Nov 19, 2013)

Wanted to post an option for those who are wanting a vehicle specific subwoofer enclosure for the 2013-14 Chevy Cruze. 256 Motoring is the manufacturer of the Chameleon Enclosure line of vehicle specific subwoofer enclosures located in Huntsville, AL. The Cruze enclosure comes finished in factory match carpet, loaded or unloaded, and come painted to match your factory paint code as an option. There's a few PROMO Codes floating around for this model but the Promo Code "CRUZE2013" (without the quotes) is for $250.00 off of the regular retail price of $499.99 when buying online. 

Direct Information: Chameleon Enclosures.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Would this sub be a good fit for one of these boxes?

Dayton Audio TIT280C-4 10" Titanic Mk III Subwoofer 4 Ohm | 295-414


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NCHEVYHEVN said:


> Would this sub be a good fit for one of these boxes?
> 
> Dayton Audio TIT280C-4 10" Titanic Mk III Subwoofer 4 Ohm | 295-414


No. The Dayton HO 10" would be though. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

What would you recommend for a set-up considering I know nothing about this. I listen to mostly rap and electronic (bass heavy) and would prefer a system that takes minimal space and still has the power I'm looking for. Which sub/amp set up and which box of yours would you recommend? I'm really considering purchasing from you. Also can you ship one with a sub and amp already set up? Sorry for all the newbie questions but I really know nothing so I need you help to inform me. Thanks get back to me ASAP!


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey X, what holds the enclosure in place when it's tucked in the corner like that? 

I'd be interested in a carpeted one somewhere down the line. Need to work on performance stuff first. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## billseast (Feb 5, 2013)

Aus348 said:


> What would you recommend for a set-up considering I know nothing about this. I listen to mostly rap and electronic (bass heavy) and would prefer a system that takes minimal space and still has the power I'm looking for. Which sub/amp set up and which box of yours would you recommend? I'm really considering purchasing from you. Also can you ship one with a sub and amp already set up? Sorry for all the newbie questions but I really know nothing so I need you help to inform me. Thanks get back to me ASAP!


if you get a sub that would make up good with the sub box specs it would sound much better



KOBALT said:


> Hey X, what holds the enclosure in place when it's tucked in the corner like that?
> 
> I'd be interested in a carpeted one somewhere down the line. Need to work on performance stuff first.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3


You can put a screw through the floor of the box or just use some Velcro


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

are you still making these?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

Would an Alpine type R 10' be good for this?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Josh4291 said:


> Would an Alpine type R 10' be good for this?


Yes, that would work well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## PirateFreck (May 30, 2014)

Thoughts on infinity kappa 10" in this enclosure?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jacobw1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd like to purchase a carpeted fiberglass 10'' enclosure for my _Seas L26RO4Y 10" Subwoofer - 4 Layer VC - (D1004-04) _but Extreme seems to be very busy. Is there anyone else who makes them?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

jacobw1212 said:


> I'd like to purchase a carpeted fiberglass 10'' enclosure for my _Seas L26RO4Y 10" Subwoofer - 4 Layer VC - (D1004-04) _but Extreme seems to be very busy. Is there anyone else who makes them?


No, he just moved so give him a bit. You'll want to wait for a box of this quality. Just saying...


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I bought a custom enclosure from him Mid-March 2013 and waited until mid-September 2013 when I finally receive it.
Please believe that the time I waited was definitely worth it.
You're getting nothing but top-notch quality when you buy from Andrei.


----------



## jacobw1212 (Apr 18, 2014)

Alright. He had messaged me saying his friend makes the fiberglass ones as well. I just saw his post about him moving so I'll stop being so impatient. Its so hard though! My Ears are ready for it lol. Thanks for the feedback though guys.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm also looking to finally order one of these. Since Xtreme is busy is billseast still making these?


----------



## WarEagle_Cruze (May 15, 2014)

Since XR is backed up I decided to pull the trigger on one of these for a 10" IDQ V3
Chameleon Enclosures

You can get new ones on ebay for $369. I'll be posting about it once I get it in my car, it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I was looking at those Chameleon enclosures. I'd be interested in seeing actual pics and its build quality once it arrives.


----------



## black3000gt (Dec 5, 2014)

Are these still available? I have a 2014 Cruze and a JL 12w3V2 sitting around. I believe they are speced for .7cbft sealed.


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Would this enclosure work with a Sun Down SA-8 v.2?


----------



## Sterling (Apr 14, 2015)

looks great!

i made a fiberglass enclosure for my 2013 Cruze in the wheel well.









i then made a false floor overtop of the woofers, amp and DSP so i could use my truck. its totally functional and everything is hidden


----------



## mattyd (May 25, 2015)

*custom fiberglass*

I installed the $1,200 Kicker system, with amp and subwoofer. The quality of sound was definitely improved, and sounded good.. BUT... it didn't blow me away.. And for $1,200 it needed to blow me away to keep it..
Here is the original youtube video i made of the Kicker install:
https://youtu.be/Nlt0EuXarWE

After 30 days I ended up returning to crutchfield for a refund. I decided to put my time and effort in, and get an equal (or better) sound system on my own. I installed new door speakers, and a subwoofer with a custom fiberglass box to resemble the kicker box. I spent approximately 30-40 hours making the box, check it out on this follow-up youtube video:
https://youtu.be/xQhjDxdj5IA


----------



## stei3403 (Feb 13, 2015)

Are these exclosures still being sold? If so, where can I purchase one?


----------



## billseast (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes i'm still making the boxes. I'm not sure why he has not been answering. I'm here if anyone has any questions. Just wanted to add that I do now have measurements for the deisel Cruze. The boxes are a little shorter but still can fit a 10" sub.
http://intenseautowerks.com/chevy/chevy-cruze


----------

